# Insurance help needed



## YoungE (Sep 2, 2003)

Im trying to find acompany that will insure me on a 2.0l GTS Skyline no one seems to recognise them they only have the 2.5 GTR/GTS-T can anyone recommend a good company that does insure the 2.0


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

YoungE said:


> Im trying to find acompany that will insure me on a 2.0l GTS Skyline no one seems to recognise them they only have the 2.5 GTR/GTS-T can anyone recommend a good company that does insure the 2.0


A-Plan on this, they used to insure my old R33 GTS 2.0 when I had her, beware though that it'll still be a group 20 insurance  although A-Plan did discount it for me at the time.

Cheers

Shaun.


----------



## YoungE (Sep 2, 2003)

I finally found somewhere Adrian flux wanted £2383 fully comp restricted to 3000 miles and A plan wanted £2700 restricted to 3000 miles not bad i suppose but im only paying £3200 for my GTS-t with no milage restrictions so im gonna get something else for my everyday car


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Jesus £2383 on a second car  I pay £240 a year on my second car and that includes the missus to drive as well  

I can't complain about the GT-R either really as that only cost me £760 this year, being over 30 does help sometimes I suppose 

Cheers

Shaun.


----------

